# Custom Rod Builder



## Hitumstrate (May 16, 2014)

I'm looking to have a custom king rod built to fish off the piers. Maybe a Rainshadow 1087. I'm told that I could not go wrong with Obie Hill. If so, does anyone know how to get in touch with him? Any suggestions?


----------



## tljbabc (Oct 22, 2007)

I have a few custom rods you can come look at them


----------



## KnotForReel (Apr 23, 2012)

Obie Hill is one of the best in the biz...

His number is 375-9190


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

+1 on Obie Hill. Met him at Rod Room, nice guy too.


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

tljbabc said:


> I have a few custom rods you can come look at them


I'm interested in taking a look.:thumbsup: shoot me a pm for contact info.


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

KnotForReel said:


> Obie Hill is one of the best in the biz...
> 
> His number is 375-9190


More like a legend lol :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------

